# Any advice??



## 15468 (Mar 19, 2006)

I have suffered with GERD for the last eight years. In this time I have taken every medication available at one time or another for limited periods of time. I have had an upper endoscopy recently which only showed gastitis and slight irritation in my esophagus. I have recently developed esophageal spasm's which are extremely frightening not only to myself but my family. I currently take 40mg. of Nexium twice daily which has proved to be rather effective in controlling my symptoms. My GI doc says I continue to take this forever as they are very safe, but that I may in the future want to consider surgery. My PCP on the other hand says that it is not good to take this for too long as studies show an increased risk of upper respiratory and GI infections. She would like me to consult with a surgeon now. Surgery for heartburn seems quite extreme in my opinion however I am confused as to who's advise I should follow regarding the use of the PPI. I will be required to stop the PPI in teh next week and switch over to a less effective medication as my insurance will only cover a PPI for an eight week period every twelve months. My experience has been that my symptoms will soon return. Any feedback on both the safety of the medication and the surgery would be much appreciated.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry you are having this problem too.I noticed you have had it for 8 yrs







god i thought i was bad, and ive not had it for anywhere as near as long as you..Is the nexium helping you? I had it and it did help when i first started taking it, but like any tab i became immune to it..My ibs is fine and has settled down to the stage that i have no probs at all with it..Acid reflux on the other hand is something quite different, i had an endoscopy not long ago,but nothing was found..Im being totally truthful when i say to you now, that im at my wits end with it, no matter what i eat im getting it after every single meal...You mentioned heartburn surgery, what are they thinking of doing? I agree with you it seems a bit extreme but i guess if they do it it may help you.. let me know what happens..Again welcome to the board


----------

